# BOB BAKER NEWSLETTERS



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 23, 2017)

SEE:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-motors.109162/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2017)

BOB BAKER NEWS LETTERS! OCT. '89 THRU NOV '95
OVER 130 PAGES PRINTED BOTH SIDES.
BOB WAS THE BEST OF THE BEST WHIZZER GUYS.
HE STARTED WITH ISSUE NUMBER #11 THRU #70.
THEY AVERAGE 4 TO 6 PAGES PER ISSUE.
THESE ARE THE ORIGINAL NEWS LETTERS WITH
TECHNICAL INFORMATION ON THE REPAIR, MAINTENANCE
AND SPECIFICATIONS FOR THE WHIZZERS.
IF INTERESTED PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2017)

NOW THAT PORTLAND, IN VMBC IS OVER IS THERE
ANYONE ON THE CABE THAT IS INTERESTED IN THESE
NEWSLETTERS?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-motors.109162/#post-718040


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 5, 2017)

WEEKEND BUMP!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 20, 2017)

PRICELESS INFO AND DETAILS!


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi Wes! Id definitely be interested in the newsletters! Do they have articles on maintenance/ diagnosing common problems? Id be interested anyway, just to keep the info from being lost to history! PM me if you still have them? I have a locking fork question for you too, but ill keep these separate! Thanks Wes, @Kevauxtonic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 6, 2018)

Kevauxtonic said:


> Hi Wes! i.d. definitely be interested in the newsletters! Do they have articles on maintenance/ diagnosing common problems? i.d. be interested anyway, just to keep the info from being lost to history! PM me if you still have them? I have a locking fork question for you too, but ill keep these separate! Thanks Wes, @Kevauxtonic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



HEY KEV,
YES, I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL SET OF BOB'S NEWS LETTERS.
THE INFO IS INVALUABLE.  COVERS A MULTIPLUDE OF maintenance/ diagnosing common problems.  
PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT: WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM

SEND A SEPARATE EMAIL ON YOUR LOCK QUESTIONS IF YOU WANT.
THANKS,
WES


----------

